# Frage zum Aufbau meines BUS mit Repeater 6ES7972 0AA02-0XA0



## S_Liner (6 April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe da nochmal eine Frage. 

In der Zeichnung habe ich mal meinen aktuellen BUS aufgezeichnet. Aber ich komm mit dem Repeater 6ES7972 0AA02-0XA0 so richtig nicht zurecht. Wie kann ich jetzt die Pumpe da korrekt mit einbinden? Als aus der Bedienungsanleitung werde ich nicht so recht schlau.. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## acid (6 April 2020)

Also auf Seite 21 des Handbuchs ist doch sehr schön beschrieben (incl. Zeichnung) wo was angeklemmt und eingestellt werden muss? 

Anhang anzeigen rs_485_repeater_manual_de-DE_de-DE.pdf


----------



## PN/DP (6 April 2020)

In Deiner Zeichnung den Profibus der Pumpe an A1B1 anschließen und den Abschlußwiderstand einschalten.

Ich würde allerdings die beiden Segmente 1 und 2 tauschen. Üblicherweise macht man die Profibusleitung die vom Master kommt an A1B1, weil damit ist auch die PG-Buchse verbunden, und wenn man zur Diagnose oder Programmierung das PG da drauf steckt, dann hat das PG immer Verbindung zur CPU, egal wie die 3 Schalter stehen.

Harald


----------



## S_Liner (6 April 2020)

Ok, alles klar, vielen dank euch... gruß


----------



## S_Liner (9 April 2020)

> Ich würde allerdings die beiden Segmente 1 und 2 tauschen. Üblicherweise macht man die Profibusleitung die vom Master kommt an A1B1, weil damit ist auch die PG-Buchse verbunden, und wenn man zur Diagnose oder Programmierung das PG da drauf steckt, dann hat das PG immer Verbindung zur CPU, egal wie die 3 Schalter stehen.



So das habe ich jetzt auch so gemacht. Nun wird aber der Teilnehmer nicht gefunden. Wenn ich aber statt der Pumpe ein HMI anschließe, läuft alles gut. Wäre es jetzt sehr wahrscheinlich das der nicht erkannte Teilnehmer das Problem ist? Oder könnte es dennoch an meinem BUS liegen? 

Bei der Pumpe handelt es sich um eine Prominent Gamma X. Die Einstellungen für Profibus sind sehr bescheiden. Ich habe im Simatic Manager der Pumpe die Adresse 6 gegeben. Dies habe ich dann natürlich in der Pumpe auch eingestellt. Die Bautrate ist auch überall gleich, zumal sich die Pumpe der Bautrate der SPS anpasst. Die Abschlusswiderstände sind an der Pumpe und am HMI natürlich auf "ON" gestellt. 

Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (9 April 2020)

Das HMI hat Verbindung zur CPU in der jetzigen Schaltung?
Hast Du die Pumpe nach Einstellung der Profibusadresse ausgeschaltet und wieder eingeschaltet?

Funktioniert die Profibus-Verbindung zur Pumpe, wenn Du an der Pumpe den Abschlußwiderstand ausschaltest? Ist auf der Pumpe ein Profibus-Stecker? Ist das Profibuskabel da auf der linken Seite (Pfeil in den Stecker hinein) angeschlossen? Kann man den Stecker auf ein anderes Gerät z.B. HMI oder Dein PG bzw. den Programmieradapter stecken? Geht dann darüber die Verbindung zur CPU?
Gibt es an der Pumpe Status-LEDs bezgl. Profibus? Was zeigen die an?
Hast Du bei der Projektierung der Pumpe in HW Konfig die richtige GSD-Datei verwendet? Was sagt die Baugruppendiagnose in HW Konfig (online-Ansicht) zum DP-Slave Pumpe? Ist die HW Konfig in die CPU geladen?
Hast Du einen Profibus-Programmieradapter, den Du auf die PG-Buchse des Repeaters oder "huckepack" auf den Profibus-Stecker an der CPU-DP-Schnittstelle stecken kannst? Dann tue das mal und schau, ob Du die Busadresse der Pumpe in der Profibus-Diagnose sehen kannst: Simatic Manager > Extras > PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen > Diagnose
Was ist das für eine CPU und was für ein Profibus-Master? Bei Profibus-CP kann man die Spezialdiagnose des CP aufrufen und sehen, welche DP-Teilnehmer bzw. deren Adressen der CP am Profibus gefunden hat.

Warum ist der Repeater da eingebaut? Wie lang ca. sind die Profibuskabel von der Pumpe, vom HMI und vom Umrichter3? Wie ist die Profibus Baudrate?

Harald


----------



## S_Liner (9 April 2020)

> Das HMI hat Verbindung zur CPU in der jetzigen Schaltung?



Ja, alle Teilnehmer arbeiten einwandfrei. (außer die Pumpe)



> Hast Du die Pumpe nach Einstellung der Profibusadresse ausgeschaltet und wieder eingeschaltet?


Ja habe ich



> Funktioniert die Profibus-Verbindung zur Pumpe, wenn Du an der Pumpe den Abschlußwiderstand ausschaltest?


Nein



> Ist auf der Pumpe ein Profibus-Stecker? Ist das Profibuskabel da auf der linken Seite (Pfeil in den Stecker hinein) angeschlossen?


Ja siehe Bild



> Kann man den Stecker auf ein anderes Gerät z.B. HMI oder Dein PG bzw. den Programmieradapter stecken? Geht dann darüber die Verbindung zur CPU?



Also ich habe mir einen Adapterstecker gebaut, dann habe ich ein zusätzliches HMI genommen und es statt der Pumpe angeschlossen. Das hat funktioniert.




> Hast Du bei der Projektierung der Pumpe in HW Konfig die richtige GSD-Datei verwendet?


Laut Prominent ja. Man kann auch das Pumpenprofil umstellen, wurde auch alles schon gemacht.



> Hast Du einen Profibus-Programmieradapter, den Du auf die PG-Buchse des Repeaters oder "huckepack" auf den Profibus-Stecker an der CPU-DP-Schnittstelle stecken kannst? Dann tue das mal und schau, ob Du die Busadresse der Pumpe in der Profibus-Diagnose sehen kannst: Simatic Manager > Extras > PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen > Diagnose


Habe ich gemacht, der Teilnehmer mit der Adresse 6 wird nicht gefunden.  



> Was ist das für eine CPU und was für ein Profibus-Master?


Es ist eine 315-2DP (6ES 315-2AH14-0AB0 V3.3)



> Warum ist der Repeater da eingebaut?



Da die CPU, Umrichter und das HMI außer Sichtweite der eigentlichen Maschine sind. Und ich vor Ort mein PG einstecken kann um Änderungen direkt zu sehen. 



> Wie lang ca. sind die Profibuskabel von der Pumpe


ca. 10m



> vom HMI


ca 30m



> vom Umrichter3?


ca 65m



> Wie ist die Profibus Baudrate?


1,5 Mbit


Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (9 April 2020)

Ach, Du hast für Profibus die M12-Rundstecker. Da würde ich vermuten, daß der Stecker falsch konfektioniert ist: Profibus-Drähte auf falsche Pins oder unterbrochen oder roter und grüner Draht vertauscht.
Vergleiche mal hiermit: https://www.profibus.felser.ch/m12_stecker.html
Wenn Du den Abschlußwiderstand bei OUT aufgesteckt hast, dann sollte der bei IN zwischen Pins 2 und 4 messbar sein (220 Ohm?). Wenn Du ihn abziehst, sollte es zwischen 2 und 4 sehr hochohmig werden. (Gerät ausgeschaltet)

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 April 2020)

Bei den M12-Rundstecker unbedingt auch auf eine korrekte Schirmauflage achten! Diese nervige Fummelei wird sehr oft als nicht so wichtig betrachtet und hat fatale Folgen für den Bus.


----------



## dingo (9 April 2020)

Sollte nicht ein Y- M12 Adapter verwendet werden?:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 April 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Sollte nicht ein Y- M12 Adapter verwendet werden? ..


Das Teil lässt erahnen, dass in der Pumpe intern kein Abschlusswiderstand zu schalten geht. Ein Busabschluss muss natürlich irgendwie realisiert werden.


----------



## PN/DP (9 April 2020)

Den Y-Adapter braucht man nicht. Der ist dafür da, wenn man mehrere Profibus-Teilnehmer am Kabel hat und eines mit M12-IN + M12-OUT-Anschluß, dann kann man ohne den Y-Adapter nicht das Gerät an den Bus anstecken/abstöpseln ohne den Bus zu unterbrechen. Mit Y-Adapter wird beim Anstecken/Abstecken der Bus nicht unterbrochen, so wie es auch mit den Sub-D-Steckern ist, die quasi auch alle Y-Adapter sind.

Harald


----------



## dingo (9 April 2020)

Passt diese Ergänzungsanleitung von Prominet zu Deiner Pumpe?:


----------



## PN/DP (9 April 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das Teil lässt erahnen, dass in der Pumpe intern kein Abschlusswiderstand zu schalten geht. Ein Busabschluss muss natürlich irgendwie realisiert werden.


Der Abschlußwiderstand bei M12 steckt in dem Rundstecker auf der OUT-Buchse. An OUT wird dann entweder ein weiterführendes Profibuskabel oder der Abschlußwiderstand angesteckt.

Harald


----------



## dingo (9 April 2020)

Sollte mit dem Hersteller geklärt werden,

die Optionsplatinen und deren Beschriftungen sind universell, In / Out bedeutet vielleicht hier nicht Bus / In Out, sondern Anschaltungen für die Pumpe In= Bus, Out = DO oder AO der Pumpe.

Ich kenne nur M12 Geräte mit einem Anschluß, der Busabschluss ist entweder im Gerät oder mit Busabschlußstecker M12 zu erstellen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 April 2020)

Da wo Profibus drauf steht, ist meist auch Profibus drin, siehe erstes Bild in #7.


PS:
Auf dem genannten Bild steckt etwas auf OUT, was ist denn das?


----------



## dingo (9 April 2020)

Aus der Ergänzungsanleitung, falls diese zu der Serie paßt:


----------



## dingo (9 April 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Da wo Profibus drauf steht, ist meist auch Profibus drin, siehe erstes Bild in #7.
> 
> 
> PS:
> Auf dem genannten Bild steckt etwas auf OUT, was ist denn das?




..sehe ich nur In/ Out, nichts von PNO Symbolen


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 April 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> ..sehe ich nur In/ Out, nichts von PNO Symbolen






Besser?​


----------



## PN/DP (9 April 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Auf dem genannten Bild steckt etwas auf OUT, was ist denn das?


Das sollte der Abschlußwiderstand sein.
Wenn das was anderes ist, was das Profibus-Modul stört, dann müßte das auch das HMI stören, wenn das Profibuskabel am IN richtig angeschlossen ist - tut es aber nicht.



dingo schrieb:


> Aus der Ergänzungsanleitung, falls diese zu der Serie paßt:


Die Steckerbelegung 2 = A/grün + 4 = B/rot ist wie Standard.


Problem: Der TE hat kein vorkonfektioniertes Kabel mit Stecker verwendet sondern selbst eine M12-Buchse auf das Kabel montiert. Dabei könnte er die Drähte an die falschen Pins angeschlossen haben.

Harald


----------



## dingo (9 April 2020)

Was zeigen die beiden LED?:


----------



## S_Liner (9 April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, also da sind ja nun noch einige Fragen aufgekommen.



> Problem: Der TE hat kein vorkonfektioniertes Kabel mit Stecker verwendet sondern selbst eine M12-Buchse auf das Kabel montiert. Dabei könnte er die Drähte an die falschen Pins angeschlossen haben.​


Also ich habe mir ja einen Adapter gebaut um genau das zu testen. In der Pumpe steckt ja eine M12 Buchse. Ich habe mir jetzt einen M12 Stecker genommen, Stück Kabel und dann einen Sub-D Stecker montiert um dann ein weiteres HMI (nur zu Testzwecken) in den BUS mit einzubinden. Das hatte dann gut funktioniert. Von daher würde ich ein vertauschen der Pins ausschließen. 


Zur Verdrahtung der Pumpe nochmal... Laut Prominent kann ich mir aussuchen ob ich das Y- Stück verwende oder nicht. Falls ich es verwende, muss ich die Zuleitung und den Abschlusswiderstand auf das Y- Stück stecken. Oder ich mache es wie auf meinem Bild. Ein Kombination ist allerdings verboten. Also den Abschlusswiderstand auf "OUT" in das Y- Stück auf "IN". Wenn ich aber das Y- Stück nehme, passiert was komisches. Dann stürzt der Komplette BUS ab. Nichts geht mehr. Stecke ich es wie auf dem Bild, ist bis auf die Tatsache das die Pumpe nicht Kommunizier, alles ok.

Die LED's an der Option Leuchten wie folgt:

Linke aus: = keine Kommunikation zur SPS
rechte an: = Optionskarte Initialisiert bzw. Kommunikation zwischen BUS- Karte und Pumpe OK

Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (9 April 2020)

S_Liner schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir ja einen Adapter gebaut um genau das zu testen. In der Pumpe steckt ja eine M12 Buchse. Ich habe mir jetzt einen M12 Stecker genommen, Stück Kabel und dann einen Sub-D Stecker montiert um dann ein weiteres HMI (nur zu Testzwecken) in den BUS mit einzubinden. Das hatte dann gut funktioniert. Von daher würde ich ein vertauschen der Pins ausschließen.


Falls Du beim ersten Stecker (Buchse am Profibuskabel) die Pins 2 und 4 vertauscht angeschlossen hast, dann hast Du bestimmt auch am Test-Adapterkabel aus dem selben Irrtum heraus die Pins 2 und 4 vertauscht, und am Sub-D-Stecker stimmt wieder alles.
Bitte öffne den M12-Buchsenstecker auf dem ankommenden Profibuskabel und kontrolliere nochmal, daß Du ganz sicher die Pins 2 und 4 angeschlossen hast. Und tausche mal testweise den roten mit dem grünen Draht.

Welche Pins die Pins 2 und 4 sind kannst Du auch ausmessen: die Pumpe elektrisch ausschalten, der Abschlußwiderstand muß auf OUT stecken, dann zwischen den Pins/Stiften von IN den Widerstand messen. Die Pins 2 und 4 sind die Pins, zwischen denen Du die ca. 220 Ohm messen kannst. An denen mußt Du den roten und den grünen Draht vom Profibuskabel anschließen. Tipp: Du kannst auch nur das "nackte" Steckerteil vom M12-Buchsenstecker auf IN stecken und auf den Stiften/Anschlüssen (Kabelseite) messen. Da wo die 220 Ohm sind schließt Du die beiden Drähte rot + grün an und testest. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, dann tauschst Du rot und grün. In einer von beiden Anschlußvarianten muß es gehen.

Du kannst auch mit einem kurzen Adapterkabel zwischen Deinem PG und der Pumpe testen: Sub-D-Profibusstecker an Dein PG, das Kabel rote und grüne Ader auf den nackten Steckerteil des Buchsensteckers auf IN gesteckt. PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen > Diagnose sollte dann die passive Profibus-Adresse (6) der Pumpe zeigen. Vermutlich mußt Du dafür testweise einstellen "PG ist einziger Master".

Harald


----------



## S_Liner (9 April 2020)

> Welche Pins die Pins 2 und 4 sind kannst Du auch ausmessen: die Pumpe elektrisch ausschalten, der Abschlußwiderstand muß auf OUT stecken, dann zwischen den Pins/Stiften von IN den Widerstand messen. Die Pins 2 und 4 sind die Pins, zwischen denen Du die ca. 220 Ohm messen kannst. An denen mußt Du den roten und den grünen Draht vom Profibuskabel anschließen. Tipp: Du kannst auch nur das "nackte" Steckerteil vom M12-Buchsenstecker auf IN stecken und auf den Stiften/Anschlüssen (Kabelseite) messen. Da wo die 220 Ohm sind schließt Du die beiden Drähte rot + grün an und testest. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, dann tauschst Du rot und grün. In einer von beiden Anschlußvarianten muß es gehen.​


Das werde ich Dienstag dann gleich machen...

Es ist schon krass wie ein Kabel mit 2 Drähten einen in Schach halten kann.. 


Ich bedanke mich erstmal bis hier hin und wünsche euch allen frohe Ostern. Dienstag melde ich mich wieder wenn  ich es getestet  habe.. ​


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 April 2020)

PN/DP schrieb:


> .. dann hast Du bestimmt auch am Test-Adapterkabel aus dem selben Irrtum heraus die Pins 2 und 4 vertauscht ..


In diese Richtung dachte ich auch schon. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, wie sich der Bus-Treiber der Pumpe auswirkt, wenn A und B vertauscht sind. Ich dachte eher, da geht auch nichts mehr. Derartige Fehler liegen aber auch schon weit hinter meinem Gedächtnis-Horizont.


Was ich aber überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann ist: 





S_Liner schrieb:


> .. Wenn ich aber das Y- Stück nehme, passiert was komisches. Dann stürzt der Komplette BUS ab. Nichts geht mehr. ..


----------



## S_Liner (9 April 2020)

> Was ich aber überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann ist: ​


Das empfinde ich auch als sehr sehr merkwürdig. Prominent schließt nicht aus der die BUS- Optionskarte einen defekt hat. Sie haben uns heute eine Neue zugesandt.


----------



## S_Liner (14 April 2020)

Guten Morgen,



> Welche Pins die Pins 2 und 4 sind kannst Du auch ausmessen: die Pumpe elektrisch ausschalten, der Abschlußwiderstand muß auf OUT stecken, dann zwischen den Pins/Stiften von IN den Widerstand messen. Die Pins 2 und 4 sind die Pins, zwischen denen Du die ca. 220 Ohm messen kannst. An denen mußt Du den roten und den grünen Draht vom Profibuskabel anschließen. Tipp: Du kannst auch nur das "nackte" Steckerteil vom M12-Buchsenstecker auf IN stecken und auf den Stiften/Anschlüssen (Kabelseite) messen. Da wo die 220 Ohm sind schließt Du die beiden Drähte rot + grün an und testest. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, dann tauschst Du rot und grün. In einer von beiden Anschlußvarianten muß es gehen.


Also mein Messgerät zeigt keinen Widerstand an, egal welche Pins ich messe. Wenn ich das mit dem Y- Stück mache, was nur auf "OUT" passt, habe ich 599 kOhm. 

Gruß


----------



## S_Liner (14 April 2020)

Kann ich jetzt davon ausgehen das der Fehler an der BUS- Karte ist?


----------



## PN/DP (14 April 2020)

S_Liner schrieb:


> Also mein Messgerät zeigt keinen Widerstand an, egal welche Pins ich messe. Wenn ich das mit dem Y- Stück mache, was nur auf "OUT" passt, habe ich 599 kOhm.


Schritt für Schritt vorgehen:
- zuerst nur den Abschlußwiderstand messen, zwischen zwei gegenüberliegenden Pins müssen ca. 220 Ohm sein, das sind die Pins 2 und 4. Zwischen den Pins 1 und Pin 4 sollten 390 Ohm sein, zwischen den Pins 2 und 3 sollten ebenfalls 390 Ohm sein (siehe den Link in Beitrag #8 bzw. siehe das Handbuch der Pumpe)
- den Abschlußwiderstand auf den Y-Adapter stecken und wieder zwischen Pins 2 und 4 der Geräte-Seite des Y-Adapters müssen ca. 220 Ohm zu messen sein. Und zu den Pins 1 und 3 jeweils 390 Ohm wie oben. Dann zwischen Pins 2 und 4 der Kabel-Seite müssen ca. 220 Ohm zu messen sein. Ob auch die Pins 1 und 3 durchverdrahtet sind weiß ich nicht (das ist nicht nötig). Auf jeden Fall müssen die 220 Ohm zu messen sein, egal ob der Y-Adapter auf der Pumpe steckt oder nicht, und ob das Profibus-Modul der Pumpe "elektronisch" kaputt ist, es sei denn in dem Profibus-Modul der Pumpe sind Verbindungen/Leiterzüge zwischen 2 und 4 kurzgeschlossen (oder ohne Y-Adapter: zwischen IN und OUT unterbrochen).
- das Profibuskabel (vom Repeater) mit der selbstkonfektionierten M12-Steck-Buchse auf den Y-Adapter Kabel-Seite stecken. Dann zum Repeater gehen, den roten und den grünen Draht vom Repeater (A2B2) abklemmen: zwischen den beiden Drähten muß der Abschlußwiderstand 220 Ohm messbar sein. Wenn kein Widerstand zu messen ist, dann den selbstkonfektionierten M12-Stecker überprüfen, ggf. austauschen. Dabei den Widerstand zwischen rotem und grünem Draht des ankommenden Profibuskabels messen, da muß der Abschlußwiderstand 220 Ohm des Repeaters messbar sein, wenn nicht dann Kabelbruch?
Drähte wieder an den Repeater anklemmen und testen. Wenn die Profibus-Verbindung nicht funktioniert dann mal testweise den roten und den grünen Draht am Repeater (A2B2) vertauschen.

Die ganze Installation muß auch ohne Y-Adapter funktionieren mit Abschlußwiderstand auf dem OUT-Anschluß und Profibus-Kabel auf dem IN-Anschluß der Pumpe. Auf jeden Fall muß man zwischen den Drähten am Repeater (abgeklemmt) den Abschlußwiderstand (220 Ohm) an der Pumpe messen können. Wenn nicht: Drahtbruch oder falsche Pins angeklemmt. Zwischen den beiden Pins 2 und 4 des Steckers an der Pumpe muß der Abschlußwiderstand des Repeaters meßbar sein.

Fehler bei Dir könnte sein, daß im selbstkonfektionierten M12-Stecker etwas schlecht zusammengebaut ist (ein Pin zu kurz oder Wackelkontakt, vielleicht auch manchmal Kurzschluß zu Kabel-Schirm?) und vielleicht nur manchmal Kontakt gibt (z.B. nur auf dem Y-Adapter, aber nicht auf dem IN-Anschluß der Pumpe). Das könnte erklären, warum der ganze Bus zusammenbricht bei Verwendung des Y-Adapters, und anscheinend sind auch noch die beiden Drähte des Profibus-Kabel auf falschen Pins des M12-Steckers. Vielleicht sind auch Kurzschlüsse zwischen Pins und/oder Schirm des Y-Adapters (normal unwahrscheinlich).

Weißt Du wie man Widerstand misst? Das Gerät, in das man hineinmisst, muß dabei spannungslos sein. Wenn Du nicht sicher bist, dann hole Dir einen Elektriker oder Elektroniker dazu.

Harald


----------



## S_Liner (21 April 2020)

> Schritt für Schritt vorgehen:
> - zuerst nur den Abschlußwiderstand messen, zwischen zwei gegenüberliegenden Pins müssen ca. 220 Ohm sein, das sind die Pins 2 und 4. Zwischen den Pins 1 und Pin 4 sollten 390 Ohm sein, zwischen den Pins 2 und 3 sollten ebenfalls 390 Ohm sein (siehe den Link in Beitrag #8 bzw. siehe das Handbuch der Pumpe)
> - den Abschlußwiderstand auf den Y-Adapter stecken und wieder zwischen Pins 2 und 4 der Geräte-Seite des Y-Adapters müssen ca. 220 Ohm zu messen sein. Und zu den Pins 1 und 3 jeweils 390 Ohm wie oben. Dann zwischen Pins 2 und 4 der Kabel-Seite müssen ca. 220 Ohm zu messen sein. Ob auch die Pins 1 und 3 durchverdrahtet sind weiß ich nicht (das ist nicht nötig). Auf jeden Fall müssen die 220 Ohm zu messen sein, egal ob der Y-Adapter auf der Pumpe steckt oder nicht, und ob das Profibus-Modul der Pumpe "elektronisch" kaputt ist, es sei denn in dem Profibus-Modul der Pumpe sind Verbindungen/Leiterzüge zwischen 2 und 4 kurzgeschlossen (oder ohne Y-Adapter: zwischen IN und OUT unterbrochen).
> - das Profibuskabel (vom Repeater) mit der selbstkonfektionierten M12-Steck-Buchse auf den Y-Adapter Kabel-Seite stecken. Dann zum Repeater gehen, den roten und den grünen Draht vom Repeater (A2B2) abklemmen: zwischen den beiden Drähten muß der Abschlußwiderstand 220 Ohm messbar sein. Wenn kein Widerstand zu messen ist, dann den selbstkonfektionierten M12-Stecker überprüfen, ggf. austauschen. Dabei den Widerstand zwischen rotem und grünem Draht des ankommenden Profibuskabels messen, da muß der Abschlußwiderstand 220 Ohm des Repeaters messbar sein, wenn nicht dann Kabelbruch?
> Drähte wieder an den Repeater anklemmen und testen. Wenn die Profibus-Verbindung nicht funktioniert dann mal testweise den roten und den grünen Draht am Repeater (A2B2) vertauschen.


So ich habe das jetzt nochmal alles geprüft. Dabei kam dann doch raus der irgendwas mit meinem M12 Stecker war. Ich konnte einfach nichts plausibles messen. Habe den dann getauscht und jetzt geht es. 

Vielen Dank für die starke Hilfe und eure Geduld. Beste Grüße


----------

